# What does the typical satorialist do for a living?



## AvariceBespoke (Jan 7, 2007)

to purchase all this fine clothing? is everyone bankers?


----------



## Rolo (Aug 22, 2006)

We be lawyers.


----------



## hangthree (Apr 16, 2005)

Investments


----------



## Teacher (Mar 14, 2005)

I'm in education. Surprise.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

AvariceBespoke said:


> to purchase all this fine clothing? is everyone bankers?


Thrifters.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

California unemployment insurance in between archaeologic contracts, the sporadic income of sorting out a rogue horse, Sometime PR guy for a buddhist monastery nestled nearby Pamela Anderson's pink Fort Zinderhoff and my own horses's ranch and dumpster diving for recyclables that translate into pocket squares. When all else fails I actually take various jobs even illegal aliens shy away from.I also have a big fat 401K from 8 years at a despicable big box store and a very modest veteran's disability stipend. Oh, I won $5 on the Lottery tonight.


----------



## BobGuam (Jul 1, 2005)

I am a librarian in a private school on a tropical island.


----------



## woodywoodson (Feb 10, 2007)

Currently engineer on NASA project.


----------



## Gandalwaven (May 2, 2007)

Shrink by trade


----------



## Jolly Roger (Apr 26, 2007)

I am a figment of Kav's overactive imagination.


----------



## healinginfluence (Mar 1, 2006)

Good question! I am a lawyer.


----------



## silverporsche (Nov 3, 2005)

*what does the typical satorialist do for a living ?*

Retaired account executive.


----------



## radix023 (May 3, 2007)

Computer professional (unix sysad, responsible for several core applications at a large telecom)


----------



## Good Old Sledge (Jun 13, 2006)

Nursing Supervisor at a State (Mental) Hospital. Sort of like a professional wrestler with a nursing lisence...


----------



## PITAronin (Nov 30, 2004)

Educational/occupational and professional testing (semi-retired and working on a consultant basis for the most part these days)


----------



## tabasco (Jul 17, 2006)

the secret of my success, and the source of sartorial excess: OPM :icon_smile: 

Michael


----------



## english_gent (Dec 28, 2006)

lecturer.


----------



## P-K-L (Mar 11, 2007)

Student?! ic12337:


----------



## UPennHaberdasher (Oct 9, 2006)

I'm a student too but the university has yet to pay me.

UPH


----------



## satorstyle (Jan 2, 2007)

Telecomm engineer, but I never pay full price


----------



## AvariceBespoke (Jan 7, 2007)

analyst @ Hedge F


----------



## upr_crust (Aug 23, 2006)

Alleged systems geek (mainframe dinosaur) at a large bank.


----------



## Holdfast (Oct 30, 2005)

Shrink.


----------



## guitone (Mar 20, 2005)

I am a sales professional, having arrived there from a detour as a psycho-therapist. I can afford much nicer clothing now, but i have to give credit to my prior training for that.


----------



## BobGuam (Jul 1, 2005)

Wow Upr Crust never thought of you as a Geek. Just someone who likes to dress smartly.....


----------



## jcriswel (Sep 16, 2006)

*Professional*

free lance database consultant


----------



## Briguy (Aug 29, 2005)

CPA, economist and adjunct b school faculty.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Retired military (USAF), retired civil servant (law enforcement), part time consultant (emergency management), vocational adventurer (try em out, you know you always wanted to) and active duty, full time Grandpa! The last is absolutely the best job I have ever had!


----------



## Neo1824 (Nov 22, 2006)

Engineer/Program Manager for a aerospace company


----------



## Intrepid (Feb 20, 2005)

Drummer in jazz quintet, and gigalo. Jazz gigs cover apartment rent that I share with the bass player.

The ladies seem willing to cover the tab for the Sam Hober ties, Aldens, etc.


----------



## Kelvin71 (Feb 11, 2006)

Oil trader in an investment bank


----------



## EAP (Jan 19, 2007)

Electrical engineer


----------



## OmegaBlogger (Mar 25, 2007)

Horse thief.


----------



## P-K-L (Mar 11, 2007)

upr_crust said:


> Alleged systems geek (mainframe dinosaur) at a large bank.



I thought you were a Russian revolutionary, a communist politician, the main leader of the October Revolution, the first head of the Soviet Union, and the primary theorist of Leninism


----------



## donk93953 (Feb 8, 2007)

Field Archaeologist


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

CPA and occasional piano player


----------



## KCE (Nov 13, 2006)

Law Student


----------



## a tailor (May 16, 2005)

P-K-L said:


> I thought you were a Russian revolutionary, a communist politician, the main leader of the October Revolution, the first head of the Soviet Union, and the primary theorist of Leninism


or possibly a decemberist?


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

Editor, Gun World magazine


----------



## YoungEconomist (Feb 9, 2007)

Student of Law and Economics. I do consulting work on the side for various public policy think tanks.


----------



## maxnharry (Dec 3, 2004)

Naval Officer


----------



## Financier (Mar 6, 2006)

Guilty as charged. Banker.


----------



## mainy (Mar 17, 2007)

Professional (student), amateur (poker player), part time (ebayer).


----------



## a tailor (May 16, 2005)

retired tailor. retirement is boring so i work part time as a fitter.


----------



## A Questionable Gentleman (Jun 16, 2006)

I'm just a simple, country lawyer.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Intrepid said:


> The ladies seem willing to cover the tab for the Sam Hober ties, Aldens, etc.


"As long as the lady is paying for it, why not take the Vicuna?"


----------



## AvariceBespoke (Jan 7, 2007)

Financier said:


> Guilty as charged. Banker.


what size firm and/or what product/industry group?


----------



## Francisco D'Anconia (Apr 18, 2007)

JLibourel said:


> Editor, Gun World magazine


I'm a lawyer who would like to be in JLibourel's enoturage.


----------



## gnatty8 (Nov 7, 2006)

Corporate finance, Fortune 150 company.


----------



## Financier (Mar 6, 2006)

AvariceBespoke said:


> what size firm and/or what product/industry group?


I work for a mega-bank. My work is as a generalist with commercial & industrial mid-market.


----------



## rkipperman (Mar 19, 2006)

AlanC said:


> Thrifters.


You're pretty well dressed for a thrifter.


----------



## Copper (Mar 25, 2007)

Police Officer - currently a Detective.


----------



## fashionvictim (Jan 9, 2005)

Software developer.

Software dev types generally seem to find the most hideous versions of 'business casual'.

Mike


----------



## jasonpraxis (Mar 29, 2005)

Graduate student and part time editor/proofreader.


----------



## interestedinclothing (Feb 8, 2007)

Lives in a garrett, pinches pennies, balances budget on a vellum ledger, sneaks empty Heinz ketchup bottles into Hardee's and refills them from the dispenser. Drinks only water, doesn't use heat or air, has a 'Waste not want not' sticker on the refridgerator, grudgingly agrees to a 'basic phone plan' in order to get DSL (the lowest speed, of course,) never eats out, teetotaller, and still gets a monthy allowance from his father. Doesn't give to charity and talked the landlady into a $100 discount because of the leaking ceiling, which is covered with plastic bags.


----------



## Mark from Plano (Jan 29, 2007)

Financier said:


> I work for a mega-bank. My work is as a generalist with commercial & industrial mid-market.


+1...more or less


----------



## kshah (Oct 30, 2006)

Financier said:


> I work for a mega-bank. My work is as a generalist with commercial & industrial mid-market.


Analyst, Citi, Consumer, maybe Mezz?

Due to your username, may I assume you've read Andre Meyer's bio?

Student/banking for me.


----------



## RJmaiorano (Feb 12, 2007)

Full time political science student (the art of bullsh***ing) and a part-time mens clothing salesmen (where I put the bullsh***ing to practice... kidding:icon_smile_wink: )


----------



## wgiceman (Jul 24, 2006)

woodywoodson said:


> Currently engineer on NASA project.


Me, too.


----------



## Teacher (Mar 14, 2005)

RJmaiorano said:


> Full time political science student (the art of bullsh***ing)


Should you ever wish to meet the _true_ masters of bullsh***ing, trapse on over to the English department. I know of which I speak, my friend!


----------



## obiwan (Feb 2, 2007)

Sr. Manager, Marketing Operations for an online entertainment company


----------



## kitonbrioni (Sep 30, 2004)

Buy items over time and take care of them.
college professor on sabbatical


----------



## acidicboy (Feb 17, 2006)

steelman, soymilk producer. the first doesn't pay much, the second has yet to turn a profit so in the meantime i might go by the gigolo road.


----------



## Cornellian (Dec 11, 2006)

Epidemiology PhD student


----------



## the etruscan (Mar 9, 2007)

ex-NASA, now Computer Science PhD student and system administrator.


----------



## bmoney (Mar 27, 2007)

*job*

IT Sales Professional, Paintball field owner


----------



## RJmaiorano (Feb 12, 2007)

Teacher said:


> Should you ever wish to meet the _true_ masters of bullsh***ing, trapse on over to the English department. I know of which I speak, my friend!


True true... but your brand, I do believe good sir, is of a different hue.


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

International civil servant.


----------



## Cravate Noire (Feb 21, 2007)

I'm finishing school right now.


----------



## upr_crust (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rumours that my real name is Vladimir Ulyanov are . . .*

. . . totally untrue, and those perpetrating those rumours will be sent to the no-style gulag in deepest Siberia, where they will be forced to wear clothing made only of synthetic fibers, in unflattering colours, and and cheap knockoff copies of Kenneth Cole shoes, while labouring for 12 hours a day in a sweatshop making more garish clothing in ever-more garish colours, and with a stitch count of no more than six stitches to the inch . . . .:icon_smile_big:



P-K-L said:


> I thought you were a Russian revolutionary, a communist politician, the main leader of the October Revolution, the first head of the Soviet Union, and the primary theorist of Leninism


----------



## agnash (Jul 24, 2006)

*Prophet*

Husband, father of two, part-time drunk, full-time SOX consultant, occasional financial auditor, and I am currently developing a new religion based on the Articles of Faith found in the Trad Fourm.


----------



## Mitchell (Apr 25, 2005)

Your average oil paintin' illustrator and artist.


----------



## Sir Royston (Nov 10, 2005)

AvariceBespoke said:


> to purchase all this fine clothing? is everyone bankers?


Possibel options are:
Hmm.. A full time Fogey perhaps?
A purveyor of all things sartorial?
A layabout?
I like Gentleman Farmer.. although only halfway there

RBH


----------



## arnach (Feb 3, 2007)

Tech. Consultant.


----------



## Asterix (Jun 7, 2005)

Business owner, Real estate investor, IT consultant and adjunct professor who doesn't pay full price for almost anything.


----------



## NewYorkBuck (May 6, 2004)

Investment banker


----------



## Mark from Plano (Jan 29, 2007)

upr_crust said:


> . . . cheap knockoff copies of Kenneth Cole shoes. . . .:icon_smile_big:


From the Bureau of Redundancies and Repetitions Department.


----------



## tom78 (Dec 11, 2006)

Head of Public Affairs (Govt Relations to our US brethren!) for a major IT company in the UK.


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

Consultant and seller of analytic software to banks and Fortune 2000.


----------



## 44XT (Aug 2, 2005)

I play the Architecture game.


----------



## chessplayer (Apr 26, 2007)

Human factors specialist for car entertainment and navigation systems.


----------



## Droog (Aug 29, 2006)

False start as clinical psychologist. Retired Army officer (infantry). Currently, instructional designer and man of leisure aspirant.


----------



## Valhson (Mar 26, 2007)

Naval Architect/ Marine Engineer

Currently contracting for the Navy


----------



## DuncanM64 (Apr 15, 2005)

Network Engineer...CCIE


----------



## cpac (Mar 25, 2005)

Litigator in a large NYC firm.


----------



## NewYorkBuck (May 6, 2004)

chessplayer said:


> Human factors specialist for car entertainment and navigation systems.


Given your location - do you work for Porsche? If so - Im jealous!


----------



## chessplayer (Apr 26, 2007)

NewYorkBuck said:


> Given your location - do you work for Porsche? If so - Im jealous!


No, unfortunately not. I had a job interview once, but they did not want me.

Chessplayer


----------



## Knowledge is King (Mar 19, 2007)

Investment Banker in a small structured finance shop. We do CDOs.


----------



## Technocrat (Jan 9, 2006)

Telecommunications Product Development


----------



## ultra (May 28, 2006)

Newspaper reporter.


----------



## mannaman (Aug 26, 2005)

I am a market analyst and economic advisor


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Bagpiper.


----------



## clothingconnoisseur (Oct 9, 2005)

Commercial Finance.


----------



## eguanlao (Feb 15, 2005)

*Software Developer*

Software developer (Java consultant). Aspiring jazz singer.


----------



## Taxler (Oct 22, 2006)

eguanlao said:


> ... Aspiring jazz singer.


Perhaps that would have been a better question; what do AAAC members aspire to be? Are clothing choices based more on what you do or on what you imagine yourself doing in the future?


----------



## Carolopolis (May 3, 2007)

I'm an architect


----------



## rtdavide (Feb 10, 2006)

freelance artist/illustrator.

Kind of interesting how few creative types there are on these boards.....
although I can already imagine some creative responses to this.


----------



## Bobb (Jul 1, 2005)

Manage an aerospace company.


----------



## cdavant (Aug 28, 2005)

Humble country doctor (& bon vivant)


----------



## jfancher (Jan 18, 2004)

Medical Sales


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

I'm a remittance man


----------



## ndemeis (Oct 2, 2006)

Buyer/sales assocate for upscale mens store while i figure out what i want to do with my life.


----------



## Khnelben (Feb 18, 2005)

*I am ...*

a capital markets lawyer in a Magic Circle firm in Moscow

Andrey


----------



## Tom Rath (May 31, 2005)

Outsource consultant. I figure out ways to make companies run more efficiently through the release of as many employees as possible.


----------



## M6Classic (Feb 15, 2008)

Bookbinder and cartographer.

Buzz


----------



## WestIndianArchie (Mar 12, 2008)

lawyer


----------



## SuitUP (Feb 8, 2008)

I use to be a sales & marketing guy for an IT security software firm. Now I am an IT consultant.


----------



## tkteo (Feb 12, 2008)

Teacher.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

A writer and a flack


----------



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

:teacha:


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

I'm a fixer and occasional sportswriter.


----------



## iwantansi (Feb 17, 2008)

Customer Service Jockey for a big tire company...


----------



## NZNorm (May 9, 2005)

Director of a performing arts center.


----------



## Bespoken For (Nov 29, 2007)

Manager of a Home Support company.

Although soon to be poor graduate student.


----------



## nobody (Oct 26, 2007)

*I cannot say whether I'm typical, but*

I'm a lawyer and recovering academic/art historian [who was described in my past life, with some irony, as "the well-shod Marxist"].


----------



## SuitUP (Feb 8, 2008)

NZNorm said:


> Director of a performing arts center.


That really cool. I wanted to be the business director for the BSO (two of my relatives are on the board of trustees) up until I was a sophomore in college when I realized that would mean I would have to put up with people like my family and myself then I changed my major from Music History to government. I still enjoy going to the performing arts as often as possible.


----------



## topbroker (Jul 30, 2006)

I was a commercial real estate broker for several years (hence the "topbroker" tag), but last year I felt which way things were headed *there*, and regrouped as a manager of organizational development. My master's degree is in education; I've taught high school and college English and history, but got frustrated by the compensation. I've also had exposure to law firm life, as a paralegal when I first got out of college, and have done free-lance writing.

When Robert Reich said we'd all be having five or six careers, he must have been thinking of me. 

I should add that I have always spent a very high percentage of my income on clothing -- although I've never been in the same financial bracket as many of the bankers and lawyers on the board, and therefore I'm not buying $2,000.00 suits. I've hit six figures occasionally, but not steadily, and of course when I was teaching I was very far from that range. I live in a very affordable smaller city; I rent rather than own; my car, a Mitsubishi Galant, is handsome and serviceable but nothing spectacular; I seldom take expensive vacations; I haven't a wife, a partner, or any children; and my cat makes low financial demands.  Really, it all goes on clothing and books. I like the freedom of being answerable just to myself; there is no one around telling me "That's too many shoes!"


----------



## Fuzzypuppy (Mar 30, 2008)

*i am an*

M&A investment banker


----------



## Profacio (Jan 30, 2008)

Outsource Manager for Pharma/Biotechs


----------



## fp1 (Feb 11, 2008)

BigLaw white-collar /anti-trust lawyer though I seemed to be gettting pushed into the international arbitration area.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Retired U.S. Civil Service. Paper pusher. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## Canadian (Jan 17, 2008)

Printing salesman.

Thomas


----------



## JSweeney (Jan 25, 2008)

Just your run of the mill, simple humble SysAdmin


----------



## Jumbie (Nov 30, 2007)

Goat herder.

I go to grad school when they sleep.


----------



## yachtie (May 11, 2006)

Worthless idler...

I mean lawyer :icon_smile_big:


----------



## ner1971 (Apr 8, 2007)

General Manager of an Event Marketing & Management Firm (Day)
Semi-professional Jazz Musician (Night)


----------



## ChicagoMediaMan-27 (Feb 23, 2008)

TV Media Research. Glad I'm not working for ATA airlines.


----------



## M6Classic (Feb 15, 2008)

ChicagoMediaMan-27 said:


> TV Media Research. Glad I'm not working for ATA airlines.


It doesn't seem that anyone is working for ATA anymore.

Buzz


----------



## 99%Thrift (Oct 2, 2007)

Student, house-husband, artisan/drudge for a boutique guitar amp manufacturer.



AlanC said:


> "As long as the lady is paying for it, why not take the Vicuna?"


Saw this film in cinema class a few weeks back... I don't think anyone else was chanting along with me "take the vicuna, take the vicuna..."

So far from getting my lady to pay for such, I'm probably pretty close to having the words alpaca and vicuna banned by my wife...


----------



## indylion (Feb 28, 2005)

I'm a homeless guy willing to dress nice for food:icon_smile_big:


----------



## indylion (Feb 28, 2005)

chessplayer said:


> No, unfortunately not. I had a job interview once, but they did not want me.
> 
> Chessplayer


Back then, maybe it was how you were dressed?:devil:


----------



## PatentLawyerNYC (Sep 21, 2007)

*Surprise....*

You'd never guess, but I'm a ..... patent lawyer. Exciting, no?


----------



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

topbroker said:


> I was a commercial real estate broker for several years (hence the "topbroker" tag), but last year I felt which way things were headed *there*, and regrouped as a manager of organizational development. My master's degree is in education; I've taught high school and college English and history, but got frustrated by the compensation. I've also had exposure to law firm life, as a paralegal when I first got out of college, and have done free-lance writing.
> 
> When Robert Reich said we'd all be having five or six careers, he must have been thinking of me.
> 
> I should add that I have always spent a very high percentage of my income on clothing -- although I've never been in the same financial bracket as many of the bankers and lawyers on the board, and therefore I'm not buying $2,000.00 suits. I've hit six figures occasionally, but not steadily, and of course when I was teaching I was very far from that range. I live in a very affordable smaller city; I rent rather than own; my car, a Mitsubishi Galant, is handsome and serviceable but nothing spectacular; I seldom take expensive vacations; I haven't a wife, a partner, or any children; and my cat makes low financial demands.  Really, it all goes on clothing and books. I like the freedom of being answerable just to myself; there is no one around telling me "That's too many shoes!"


I admire you a great deal.. I teach as well, and unfortunately for my wallet I LOVE what I do, and I LOVE the kids that I teach. Most of my money goes towards clothing and books as well, but as I AM married (with my first baby on the way) I have caved to leasing a decent car (Volvo s60) rather than keeping our used Jeep, owning my apartment in an expensive city (Brooklyn) in a nice neighborhood, and generally use credit to buy the things I have. On the side I will do curriculum writing and Social Studies Educational consulting to help pay down debt that I incur throughout the year due to my clothing habits.

I feel I don't have the courage to give up a job I love to make more money, and also feel I shouldn't. My uncle told me that most people don't enjoy their work, but do it to make ever furthering ends meet. I go to bed everynight (ok, almost every night) looking foward to getting to work the next day.

Having said that, my wife and I do make decent salaries (next year we will be earning nearly $70,000 each through our teaching jobs) as we both have Master's degrees and although we'd like to get paid more, realize that as NYC school teachers, we are among the highest paid in the country.


----------



## Des Esseintes (Aug 16, 2005)

*Drug dealer...*

... the legal kind, though - I do strategy for a large pharma co.

And amateur harpsichordist for leisure.

dE


----------



## Jack Imari (Feb 6, 2006)

EE, currently writing software (dot net, ajax, toad) at a public psychiatric hospital in New England.


----------



## Mathguy (May 16, 2006)

Professor of Mathematics.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

I sell clothes but still can't afford them, so I thrift. Also a seminary student.


----------



## nicad2000 (Sep 14, 2007)

Student, soon to be in Big 4 public accounting.


----------



## Scars Unseen (Mar 2, 2008)

Aircraft Mechanic in the US Air Force for the next three years. Currently looking for a direction to head in post-military while living in Japan with my wife.


----------



## tiealign (Nov 16, 2005)

Entrepreneur: Ad Agency (pays the bills) / TIEALIGN & Napoli Coast for fun.
Previous to being an entrepreneur I was guilty of being in the finance field, Off-Floor Option Trader at a HF.


----------



## The Other Andy (Jan 9, 2008)

Consiglieri, but instead of an Irishman working for a bunch of Italians, I'm a Jew working for a bunch of Baptists . . . . 

Seriously, I'm an ex-lawyer managing a capital partners group

Also a novelist with a book to be released in the fall, hopefully . . . .


----------



## swb120 (Aug 9, 2005)

Federal prosecutor (white collar crime).


----------



## topbroker (Jul 30, 2006)

The Other Andy said:


> Consiglieri, but instead of an Irishman working for a bunch of Italians, I'm a Jew working for a bunch of Baptists . . . .
> 
> Seriously, I'm an ex-lawyer managing a capital partners group
> 
> Also a novelist with a book to be released in the fall, hopefully . . . .


What sort of novel, Andy?


----------



## The Other Andy (Jan 9, 2008)

topbroker said:


> What sort of novel, Andy?


Fiction - just a fluff political thriller. I'll let everyone know when it ships - trust me


----------



## gnatty8 (Nov 7, 2006)

Corporate Finance.

It's a living,


----------



## alphadelta (Oct 2, 2007)

Un-indicted Co-conspirator.

AD


----------



## Ace_Face (May 19, 2007)

Newbie attorney (< 3 years in). I figure since I don't know what the hell I'm talking about, I might as well look like I do....


----------



## dopey (Jan 17, 2005)

Mining.


----------



## nicad2000 (Sep 14, 2007)

Ace_Face said:


> I figure since I don't know what the hell I'm talking about, I might as well look like I do....


Thanks what I'm shooting for as well...


----------



## kogvos (Feb 5, 2008)

I am an aspiring Game Bird Aficionado. More frequently observed conducting Grape Derivative Quaffer duties. Occasionally seen masquerading as a Security Consultant.


----------



## StickPig (Feb 8, 2008)

Government bureaucrat


----------



## balder (Jan 23, 2008)

Retired biologist


----------



## walterb (Dec 24, 2006)

Biopharmaceutical consultant


----------



## emk (Jul 19, 2005)

Another lawyer.


----------



## ChiGuy (Apr 2, 2008)

Marketing


----------



## NU81 (Jan 29, 2008)

Retired military; now a project manager for a Defense Contractor (also know as a DC Beltway Bandit)


----------



## HISMES PARIS (Mar 26, 2008)

Out-of-work investment banker; yet another casualty of the Bear Stearns debacle


----------



## Tim Correll (Jul 18, 2005)

*I do not have and never will have the following jobs&#8230;..*

but I will mention them anyway.

1.	Doctor or some other high paying job in the medical and/or psychiatric field. 
2.	Lawyer, agent (as in an agent that represents famous people, a vast majority of which start out as lawyers) or some other high paying job in the law field, including some private investigators.
3.	Accountant, banker or some other high paying job in the finance field.
4a. Any kind of entertainer (be it film, TV, theater, radio, music, professional major league sports, etcetera). This would include the positions mentioned in number six that are specifically at the following, but far from being limited to being at the following: on premium cable, basic cable and broadcast TV channels as well as on demand and pay per view style channels, radio stations and radio networks such as Sirius, XM, K-Rock (and too many others to mention in this reply to this topic) on FM Radio, AM Radio stations that I can't remember the names of right now, unfortunately. And, terrestrial (AM and FM) radio itself, too.
4b. A bit OT, but I prefer to call terrestrial radio graveyard radio as hardly anybody worldwide listens to it now due to satellite radio being the way of the future). So says Howard Stern (or, as I often like to call him, Howard Stern, The great), who also says that in the mid to late 2010s, that, most likely, terrestrial radio will become completely extinct with satellite radio being the only radio throughout Earth. If Mr. Stern is correct, HALLELUIAH!!!!! to that! Terrestrial radio sucks. Satellite radio (particularly Sirius, thanks to Howard Stern, The Great) rules!!!!! Long live Howard Allan Stern (born Tuesday, January 12th, 1954)!!!!! 
5.	Politician, some other type of world leader or some other type of high end and high paying job for any kind of local, state/province or federal government.
6.	Corporate leader for a medium sized or large business or corporation, one of the following highest end positions in a medium sized or large business or corporation: president, senior vice president, vice president, chief executive official, or CEO for short, executive and other highest end and highest paying positions similar to these in medium sized and large businesses and corporations.
7.	Meteorologist or anchorperson.
8.	Engineer (not what they now call a train or railroad conductor, but something like a design engineer or an engineer in some other kind of business).
9.	Archeologist or designer (not a clothing designer so much as a person who designs vehicles, building computers, etcetera).
10.	Authors, editors, publishers and the likes of or for books, magazines and the like.
11.	Any people with their own business, regardless of the size, type of, etcetera of their business.
12.	Biologists and scientists (including geologists, archeologists, astrologists and other "ologists" excluding archeologists that I can't think of off the top of my head (which is probably just as well as there would be nowhere near enough room to mention all of the different kinds of "ologists" in existence in my reply message to this topic).
13.	Some construction jobs (mostly the private ones and probably not most of the public construction jobs like transportation departments, far too many to mention in my reply message to this topic).
14.	A plethora or other high end and high paying jobs that I cannot think of off the top of my head that there is nowhere near enough room to mention in my reply message to this topic; I think I mentioned more than enough jobs that are high end and high paying in my reply message to this topic, anyway).


----------



## Tim Correll (Jul 18, 2005)

*The job that I will have that allows me to buy such fine.....*

and expensive, super expensive or untra expensive men's dresswear of all kinds.

That would be an internet business with my father.


----------



## arturostevens (Feb 6, 2007)

Trial Lawyer.


----------



## globetrotter (Dec 30, 2004)

international sales director


----------



## LARon (Jun 19, 2006)

Securities lawyer.


----------



## topbroker (Jul 30, 2006)

I think the lawyers are winning.


----------



## mambo (Dec 29, 2007)

I scrape for a living! Does that count?:icon_smile:


----------



## Knowledge is King (Mar 19, 2007)

topbroker said:


> I think the lawyers are winning.


This is somewhat ironic given that so much has been made of poor dress in law firms over the past few years. My lawyers (from big NYC firms) look like crap every time I see them.


----------



## M6Classic (Feb 15, 2008)

topbroker said:


> I think the lawyers are winning.


Now there's a shocker.

Buzz


----------



## TBOWES (Nov 29, 2007)

Accountant


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Interesting to see this thread revived after a year and have such legs.

I still play bagpipes for a living.


----------



## Northeastern (Feb 11, 2007)

MBA student and soon to be another arms dealing beltway bandit as mentioned above.


----------



## academe (Mar 9, 2008)

I'm a university lecturer. That's a "professor" in American.


----------



## Preu Pummel (Feb 5, 2008)

Wastrel.

I live off invested money and write/art/publish/advise/travel/hobby.
Clothes are my escape from my freedom.


----------



## MikeHoncho (Mar 9, 2008)

Drug Mule. 

They used to let me swallow the "product", but then they said I was getting too uppity (I guess it was because I was dressing nicer and shoe-horning the words sartorial, bespoke and slim fit into every conversation) and now they insist that I "keister" all future shipments. That's a lot of product....we're talking 16 kilos of "Snow White", or you may know it by it's new street name......"Brown Betty"

:crazy:


----------



## edhillpr (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm an online advertising manager(search engine optimization) and I also do copywriting.

Ed


----------



## gEEk (May 9, 2007)

I currently work as an engineer at a consulting firm. I also operate a contracting business that gives me some extra money.

Most of my "fine" clothing purchases were on clearance, and I paid for them with my contracting money. If I had to pay full price and didn't have the income from my side business, my wardrobe would probably reduced by about 75%.


----------



## Haruspex (Nov 23, 2007)

Creative Director. I've always tried to do something different from the 'you can wear anything as a creative as long as it's black' assumption.

Although that doesn't apply to shoes. I love black shoes.


----------



## ChicagoMediaMan-27 (Feb 23, 2008)

Haruspex said:


> Creative Director. I've always tried to do something different from the 'you can wear anything as a creative as long as it's black' assumption.
> 
> Although that doesn't apply to shoes. I love black shoes.


So you're not the stereotypical creative director who has long hair and wears jeans to work? :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Jumbie (Nov 30, 2007)

Knowledge is King said:


> My lawyers (from big NYC firms) look like crap every time I see them.


Probably look tons better than most doctors though.


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

Junior philosophy professor, and (so) author of academic books. In my last one I argued in favour of markets in human kidneys.

Given my salary, I'm thinking of selling one of my own organs to finance my thrift store purchases... :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Haruspex (Nov 23, 2007)

ChicagoMediaMan-27 said:


> So you're not the stereotypical creative director who has long hair and wears jeans to work? :icon_smile_big:


I try to be stereotypical in other ways. For instance, I'm certain that petulant temper tantrums before clients and heatedly imperious demands for perfection -- in damning disregard of mere budgets and timelines -- achieve a better result when I'm more impeccably attired than the senior account staff. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## dfloyd (May 7, 2006)

*I've always considered being....*

a sartorialist as a full time job.


----------



## ChicagoMediaMan-27 (Feb 23, 2008)

Haruspex said:


> I try to be stereotypical in other ways. For instance, I'm certain that petulant temper tantrums before clients and heatedly imperious demands for perfection -- in damning disregard of mere budgets and timelines -- achieve a better result when I'm more impeccably attired than the senior account staff. :icon_smile_wink:


Good to hear that you dress well, even in advertising. I don't know when or how the dress code for advertising got so casual. I went to go to see a client who worked at media agency (sort of like an ad agency, but they do media buying and planning) and I saw a women wearing sweats. Yes that's right - sweats. It made me want to vomit.


----------



## topbroker (Jul 30, 2006)

ChicagoMediaMan-27 said:


> Good to hear that you dress well, even in advertising. I don't know when or how the dress code for advertising got so casual. I went to go to see a client who worked at media agency (sort of like an ad agency, but they do media buying and planning) and I saw a women wearing sweats. Yes that's right - sweats. It made me want to vomit.


"But these are my good sweats!"

(That was the titlle of an article in _Classic Style _magazine.)


----------



## M6Classic (Feb 15, 2008)

dfloyd said:


> a sartorialist as a full time job.


*SARTORIALIST*? Oh, my bad, I thought this thread was about *SATORIALISTS*, those among us who have achieved the Buddhist state of *SATORI*, enlightenment...I thought the number of people on this list who had achieved satori was excessive, but who knows?

Buzz


----------



## AvariceBespoke (Jan 7, 2007)

bump:icon_smile_big:


----------



## welldressedfellow (May 28, 2008)

AvariceBespoke said:


> bump:icon_smile_big:


And the point of said bump being...........?


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Student. I get to wear _somewhat_ nice clothes where I work now (shirt, sweater, trousers), but it's changing completely and we'll all have to wear jeans and a company polo soon.  On the other hand, all of the other changes make my job a LOT easier.

I take any chance I can to wear a suit and tie.



Holdfast said:


> Shrink.


I wish mine dressed as nicely as you do.


----------



## Lowndes (Feb 25, 2008)

law student


----------



## upnorth (Jun 18, 2007)

A shoplifter in good times and a robber during a downturn. I like to tell people I am only doing it for the thrill.

This explains why I have so many RTW that don't fit quite as well and no bespoke clothing at all. If it makes me feel any better, I have bales of suiting and shirting fabrics that are stolen but I'm just too cheap to visit a tailor because I can never fleece those people. :devil:


----------



## MarkfromMD (Nov 5, 2008)

Student and Junior Accountant at a CPA firm, hoping to end up in investments, possibly on the law side


----------



## El Captain (Nov 10, 2008)

Property tax collector. 
I can wear anything as long as it has a collar per the dress code. Lets just say I'm usually the best dressed. Most of my co-workers would wear t-shirts and jeans if it were not for the dress code. I believe if taxpayers are dealing with someone who looks well dressed that it has an easing effect on their at times irrate attitude as opposed to someone that looks as if they just rolled out of bed.


----------



## EGGO (Oct 31, 2008)

Haruspex said:


> I try to be stereotypical in other ways. For instance, I'm certain that petulant temper tantrums before clients and heatedly imperious demands for perfection -- in damning disregard of mere budgets and timelines -- achieve a better result when I'm more impeccably attired than the senior account staff. :icon_smile_wink:


You say no over and over again, killing 90% of work and when there is something, you make a comment to put it into an award show and take full credit?


----------



## Scoundrel (Oct 30, 2007)

Writer, philosopher and future soldier

I am quite knowledgeable in the American rules of dress, but I like to interpret them in my own way.


----------



## flylot74 (Jul 26, 2007)

pilot


----------



## jmacak (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm Joe the DBA (database admin), not related to the now-famous Joe the Plumber.

joe


----------



## ErikinWest (Jun 18, 2008)

Lover, warrior poet, and student! Soon to be an economist (soon being the operative word)... as in still in first year :icon_smile_big: But I hope to go into financial economics. With that, I become a de facto tenured overpaid government bureaucrat working at some central bank, or an overpaid risk management adviser...

I also dabble in the stock market... so part investor.

Pipeo!
Erik


----------



## deandbn (Mar 6, 2006)

Commercial Software Developer


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Civil Service Executive Officer, at a national govt agency under the Swedish Ministry of Defence.


----------



## Raz (Oct 28, 2008)

Psychiatric Nurse at the major inner city hospital. 

The large majority of my co-workers tend to wear runners, jeans and polo's. So tailored pants, bespoke shirts and chelsea's tend to stand out.

Tend to find the antisocial patients are also much more respectful of someone in a 'uniform'. It's a reflection of society - if someone looks like they should be respected they usually shoud be.

Ill be starting a double degree in mining engineering and economics in 2010. I'm a son of Rothbard and would love to do a PhD in the states one day. Austrian school and libertarian thought is pretty much dead here in Australia.


----------



## Sir Royston (Nov 10, 2005)

Sartorial Director
Fogey Unlimited, England


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Sir Royston said:


> Sartorial Director
> Fogey Unlimited, England


Trading as Colonel Blimp & Bros. PLC if I remember correctly :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Sir Royston (Nov 10, 2005)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Trading as Colonel Blimp & Bros. PLC if I remember correctly :icon_smile_wink:


Now I'm confused


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Old fogey = Colonel Blimp (the character from the film of that name?)


----------



## eHaberdasher (May 5, 2006)

Haberdasher - the e kind


----------



## logicalfrank (Oct 16, 2008)

I am a systems analyst at a charitable foundation. My goal is to be the best dressed IT underling in Chicago. Making sure my fly is zipped puts me in the top 90% but I don't expect the last 10% to be so easy to overcome.


----------



## PatentLawyerNYC (Sep 21, 2007)

I'll give you one guess.


----------



## omanae (Aug 19, 2008)

Working at Andrea Vangna Custom Clothier to pay my way through grad school, well at least to try to cover the expense of having things made.


----------



## morgan (Sep 24, 2005)

Advertising Copywriter. 

Casual off the shelf stuff - Agnes B, Lyle & Scott, Kenzo, Converse - for day wear around the department. Peter Moore, Harvie & Hudson bespoke and C&J's for pitches, client entertaining and Sunday posing.


----------



## robb01 (Oct 27, 2008)

Self Employed


----------



## charlie2 (Oct 16, 2007)

Securitization lawyer - still employed, but not buying very much this season.


----------



## the law (Sep 16, 2008)

Lawyer. I'm currently surety defense, but might make a move in the near future.


----------



## Murrah (Mar 28, 2005)

Left private practice in law to become consigliere to a family. (really)


----------



## Woodward (Nov 23, 2007)

Risk Manager at an Electrical Utility

Woodward


----------



## boatshoe (Oct 30, 2008)

From April to early November I work for Major League Baseball. I was a doctoral student as well until I decided to leave my program this September. Looking for a full time gig currently.


----------



## Simon Myerson (Nov 8, 2007)

Another lawyer :icon_peaceplease:


----------



## Limniscate (Jul 23, 2008)

Lawyer, freshly minted in '08.


----------



## babycatcher (Apr 6, 2008)

I catch 'em. Yet to win a Gold Glove, but yet to drop one.


----------



## AdamInSF (May 14, 2008)

Software engineer


----------



## Fairlane (Jun 18, 2008)

Cleaner :devil:


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

Financially independent - aka, retired. :aportnoy:


----------



## crobson06 (Nov 2, 2008)

I am still in the military - went from active duty to civilian - I have more choices in what to wear each morning.


----------



## AlmostSmart (Jul 12, 2007)

Trainee accountant (almost qualified).... ACCA


----------



## comrade (May 26, 2005)

Rentier.


----------



## SuitAndTieDoc (May 29, 2008)

Physician, a job where its easy to dress well since most of them have no clue.


----------



## stewartu (Jan 12, 2008)

*What I do*

I am an engineer for an oil company.


----------



## Castalia (Dec 20, 2008)

Psychiatrist


----------



## Wyvern1138 (Jun 3, 2006)

Yet another lawyer.


----------



## hbecklin (Aug 22, 2007)

Student, with plans to work over the next summer. I'll look around for a job in retail, as I'm not really one for the Fast Food Restaurant- the other option for guys of my age. Also, I'm not a big uniform guy. Either that, or I might get a job at Costco- they pay very well.


----------



## OzDresser (Jan 13, 2008)

Elementary school teacher


----------



## clive (Dec 23, 2008)

Private equity, in St James', London, UK, and this is my first post.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

Welcome Clive!

I'm a CPA (what those in the UK would call a Chartered Accountant). I do corporate accounting, but I'm trying to drum up some private tax clients this year for a bit of extra money.

I dress well because I have fairly good taste and I will stalk an item of clothing through all the markdowns and get it for nothing.


----------



## StoryTroy (Nov 8, 2008)

Television Writer/Producer

It's tough to buck the "ironic t-shirt / crazy sneakers" trend here, but I'm no snob about dress. I'm just more comfortable in a suit.


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

Engineer/Scientist


----------



## SimonTemplar (Feb 3, 2008)

Real Estate and Stock Speculation.


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

Full time college student, and I work a part time retail job


----------



## signal (Dec 6, 2008)

DuncanM64 said:


> Network Engineer...CCIE


Same here! Engineering Manager for distinguished company and CCIE


----------



## video2 (Feb 11, 2008)

Holdfast said:


> Shrink.


You have a lot of patiensts here :icon_smile_big:


----------



## LVP (Jun 28, 2008)

IT here.


----------



## fuenfer (Dec 7, 2008)

Another attorney here.


----------



## Mariuslt (Oct 19, 2008)

Still in high school, planning a career in physics or nanotechnology. Hopefully somewhere with a dress code.

Today i "work" as a occasional freelance musician/music tutor/lawnmower


----------



## Lance (Jan 10, 2004)

Lawyer, but am taking the QLTT in the Spring - i.e. will, with some luck, soon be a solicitor.


----------



## BLFancher (Mar 18, 2007)

MBA-toting program manager for a defense contractor. Dress code at work is below casual most of the time (including the government people!)...so I tend to stand out. Dressing well is intentional. Standing out is not. Sigh.


----------



## mysharona (Nov 4, 2008)

Regional sales manager for a mattress manufacturer.
Also singer/guitar player.


----------



## Solomander (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm an ophthalmologist. Major avocations include scuba diving and (road) bicycling. Not sure if I am a fully evolved sartorialist yet, but I am heading in the right direction.

Joel


----------



## Groover (Feb 11, 2008)

Futures Trader


----------



## cosmotoast (Oct 11, 2008)

Manager in a manufacturing facility.


----------



## Bespoke Trout (Jun 1, 2008)

Taxler said:


> Perhaps that would have been a better question; what do AAAC members aspire to be? Are clothing choices based more on what you do or on what you imagine yourself doing in the future?


Kind of the opposite. I wear what I wear to feel better doing what I'm already doing.

BT


----------



## RJman (Nov 11, 2003)

I thought the typical satorialist [_sic_] is a married father of two who takes pictures of men he likes. The rest of us are folks who pretend we are gentlemen on the Internet.


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm a physicist, specializing mostly in fundamental theory and quantum logic; I mainly do research, but I teach as well, and am a professor at a large research university. I also consult on mathematical learning strategies with some education companies.

I actually owe my sartorial interests to my girlfriend my senior year in college, who was beautiful, French and stylish, and used to take me shopping and quite strictly dressed me... she infected me with the luxury bug 

Advance to the present, where I have a wife who is extremely fashionable and stylish. She was a rich Japanese playgirl when we met and, ironically, it was the look crafted by my French girlfriend which arrested my now-wife's attention... we originally met at a consular dinner (I was 24, she was 20) where I was wearing a nice Brioni blazer and Hermes tie, setting off her brand sense. That was 18 years ago 

Nowadays I very seldom have need of suits, favoring blazers and sweaters, but I have a love of quality and what I call "stealth luxury" which I express sartorially.

D.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

RJman said:


> I thought the typical satorialist [_sic_] is a married father of two who takes pictures of men he likes. The rest of us are folks who pretend we are gentlemen on the Internet.


Scott Schuman takes pictures of women, too. He can browse, but not buy.


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit (Dec 25, 2008)

Well, I just finished a degree in communications with an emphasis on video production, and an avid research history of advertising. I am working in retail until I can find something in my field... or get frustrated and go back to the bad economy bomb shelter that is the university.


----------



## PinkPlaidSocks (May 1, 2008)

Financial Management Department of a Federal Bureau of Prisons correctional complex. Infinitely less important than it sounds, but it's fun to say.


----------

